# Red Tail Black Shark Turning Brown



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

My red tail black shark is no longer black. he is a dull brown, and almost has some redis in his body. when i bought him, he was DARK black. why is he loosing his colour? (i feed all my fish a good varied diet)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What size tank whats his tankmates, do you have a test kit for your water.Turning brown means hes either stressed or hes sick .


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

he was in a 35 gallon, now hes in a 75 gallon. ammonia 0 nitrites 0 nitrates 10
he had gone through a terrible ammonia spike in my other 35 gallon, and he has a bit of white on his top fin. (i think its from ammonia burn) he was fine until i transfered him to the 75 tank though.

Tankmates: 
3 mollies
1 platy
m/f pair of swordtails (added yesterday)
1 tri colour shark (very friendly and non threatening. the red tail actually bugs him)
6 leopard long fin danios
2 m/f pairs of guppies (added yesterday)
m/f pair of dwarf gouramis


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I would make sure the water is kept clean, however the other shark might be stressing him to as they really dont like other fish and bottom feeders can really stress him.Does he have somewhere to hide like a cave or piece of driftwood to get under.


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Nov 13, 2006)

He's probably just stressed going into a new environment. Your water params are in check, so I wouldn't worry about water quality. Like Pat suggested, a place to hide (or a couple places so that he can choose) may help.

Does he still have his bright red colours? I've seen some lose their black but maintain their red colours when they mature. However, with him having changed so rapidly, I doubt that's the case...just food for thought.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions. his red is going too though. his fins are transparent, and im getting worried. he used to "bug" the other fish, now he just tries to hide. i have a big piece of plastic driftwood thats hollow, and 3 small decorations that are hallow also. i will give him a week, and if his colour does not improve, ill be back here asking why.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Any chance you could get a pic of him.


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*just stress*

i believe it was just stress. he is getting his colour back, slowly, but surely. thanks for the info everyone.


----------

